# Use of epoxy



## WMP (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a number of Fluval filters and over the years have accumulated a lot of impeller covers that the locking tabs have broken on. A number of them are repairable if I could find a glue that is strong enough and won't harm the fish. I tried silicone but it is not strong enough. Can epoxy be used or will it harm the fish / plants in the tank?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Have you tried using GEL Super Glue?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

silicone does not adhere to plastic very well...try using weld-on solvent cement...it might work.
ohh...there are epoxy that are made for aquarium use...I'd assumed it be safe...no?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Most of the epoxy are safe for aquarium use. There are the marine ones that allow you to glue them while wet, but the dry ones are just as good. After you glue it, let it air out for a day, then soak it in water for a few days for good measure and it should be good to go.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

